# how to heat transfer onto jeans



## chrisv91301 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi gentlemen and ladies.

Hope someone can help me out with this. Just been really having a ton of difficulty trying to heat transfer onto jeans.

My process is pretty simple. I print the image onto the JetProDark transfer paper, cut out the image with sizzors and heat press it onto the jeans. However the image doesnt often stick even if I press it with 375 degrees and looks slightly unprofessional because I cut it out.

Can anyone help with some advice?

thanks in advance,

Chris


----------



## CrazyKev (Jul 17, 2013)

Dam i was wondering the same question and landed here .. no one answered you :O


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

If it looks unprofessional because you cut it by hand, get a cutter.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

The reason they aren't sticking is because jeans usually have pretty thick seams. Get some of this stuff Product Detail for FOAMKIT-TEF - DyeTrans.com and that will give the seams something to sink into. Or try raising the transfer area above level of the seams with mouse pads.


----------



## CrazyKev (Jul 17, 2013)

It doesn't require another type of transfer paper to do it on jeans? Like would it work with ink jet ink and paper ?
Pre-cutted plastisol letters would be better?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

CrazyKev said:


> It doesn't require another type of transfer paper to do it on jeans? Like would it work with ink jet ink and paper ?
> Pre-cutted plastisol letters would be better?


The OP is already using inkjet paper and ink for dark material. It could be done with vinyl and with plastisol transfers too. But aside from not looking professional, the transfer isn't sticking because it isn't getting even heat and that is most likely due to the seams in the jeans.


----------



## CrazyKev (Jul 17, 2013)

Ok! Thanks


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

CrazyKev said:


> It doesn't require another type of transfer paper to do it on jeans? Like would it work with ink jet ink and paper ?
> Pre-cutted plastisol letters would be better?


Another option is vinyl lettering.


----------



## rkersh409 (Apr 26, 2015)

lben said:


> Another option is vinyl lettering.


I know this is an old post but would the standard Siser Easyweed work on denim?


----------

